# Period cramps



## Hails (Aug 1, 2011)

Hi

I have woke up this morning with period cramps  times it gets strong and eases off again. My bowels have moved twice this morning as well.. Is this normal. I'm 25 weeks x


----------



## Kaz1979 (Apr 11, 2011)

Some ladies get uncomfortable yes. If doesn't settle call your hospital. 

Kaz xxxx


----------



## Hails (Aug 1, 2011)

i ended up taking 1 pain killer as it was very sore, pain has started again... i will ring my midwife tomorrow. thank you


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

If its started again, and is bad, ring the hospital tonight, don't wait till tomorrow. Is it coming in regular patterns? You are fine to have more than one paracetamol, one probably won't do a great deal for you, you're best with two at a time,

Emilycaitlin xx


----------



## Hails (Aug 1, 2011)

sorry only getting back, pain eased last night but woke with period cramps again and have had a sensation of something getting tight in my tummy but only lasts like 20 seconds. that's only happened twice today, pain still persistent thought. Baby kicking all round and movement every hour.. should i ring my midwife? i wasn't sure because baby seems to be moving ok... what could it be?


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

Hi,

As the pain is persistent, I would ring the hospital, and just get checked over. If its still bad now, ring them tonight rather than waiting,

Emilycaitlin xx


----------



## Hails (Aug 1, 2011)

hi i rang fetal assessment

they told me due to me having a very small bmi before i was pregnant that i am going to experience mild contractions at this stage and to keep an eye on timing between them. they aren't regular in pattern but are coming once every few hrs lasting 20-30 seconds...

they recommended baths and paracetamol and to record timing and pattern.. would you recommend anything else? is it normal to experience contractions..im coming into my 26week on Tuesday.


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

Hi,

it's normal to get braxton hicks , but if you get painful ones  don't ignore them,  you'll feel  them getting tight, and they can be uncomfortable, but shouldn't be painful, so if you get them painful, don't hesitate to  ring them again,

Emilycaitlin  xx


----------

